# For CarlD:  I love Disney's Old Key West resort



## BocaBum99 (Mar 20, 2006)

Carl,

My family is staying this week at Old Key West resort for my kid's Spring break week.  We are in building 46 in a nice 2 bedroom unit on the second floor with a fabulous view of the river/lake.

Here are some of my objective and not so objective observations.

1) Overall, this is the single best timeshare we've had in all of Orlando using both objective and subjective criteria.  We've stayed in BWV, but not VWL, BCV or SSR.  If the price were only double or triple the alternatives, I wouldn't stay any place else.  I draw the line at 4 times.

2) The floor plan is really good.  Most of the rooms are shaped like pentagons making a nice honeycomb layout.  This makes for very spacious rooms.  This has got to have over 1300-1400 square feet.  There are double sinks in both bathrooms and there is actually 4 separate private areas for the bathrooms.  I've never seen that before.  The unit has a separate laundry room with a full size washer and dryer.  The master bath features a very large hot tub.  Lots of closet space.  It would be very easy to live in this unit year around.  The second bedroom features two queen beds.

3) The furnishings are average.  Very similar and reminiscent of Fairfield Royal Vista.  The Marriott's, Hyatt's and newer HGVC resorts have much higher end furniture.  For me, this unit is fine and my taste does not deduct points for average furnishings.  I much prefer larger accommodations and views to more expensive furniture.

4) The room view is to die for.  I know it's a man made lake/river.  But, it is perfectly executed.  It seems natural.  And, there is just enough landscaping to provide shade from the morning sun and privacy.  The river boats escorting guests to and from Saratoga Springs and Downtown Disney run all day long, but it just makes it seem like a real home on a working lake.  My unit has the long view of the lake and it can be seen from all points in the family room, kitchen and master bedroom.  If I could get this room every visit, I would do it.

5) Disney service is as good as it always is.  I didn't really want to plan ahead and do anything extra to request a room.  So, I didn't.  I figured I would let the roulette wheel stop where it may.  When I got here, though, Disney allowed me to choose a room from a list of available ones.  So, I picked the room that I thought would have the best view.  This surprised me that I could pick my Villa.  The whole mantra of "welcome home" is very good one.  It reinforces the guest experience of ownership.

6) This is the first time ever that I decided to use Disney transportation exclusively.  It's nice to be able to come home at different times from the rest of the family.  And, my wife and I took the ferry to Pleasure Island last night.  That was very nice.  We had to return by bus since the ferry's stop at 11:30 pm.  That's good to keep it quiet for the quests.

7) Olivia's is a fine restaurant.  It's nice to have a high end restaurant on site.

8) Nice pool area.  Allows rentals of 2 person sea rays.  We are going to rent one later in the week.  We thought that it was not possible to use pools at other DVC properties while you are a guest.  But, one cast member said that it was allowed.  I doubt that is true.  If it is, we will spend a half day at the Beach Club.

9) Parking.  One of the benefits of being on site is the ability to park anywhere on Disney property for free.  I thought it was just for theme parks.  But, I learned that your parking pass allows you to park at any resort as well.  I think we will park over at the contemporary resort to go to the Magic Kingdom.

10) Charging to your room. I am doing it.  I thought I'd do it to see if I like it.  I thought I would do it to see if I could get a statement of everything we bought.  Well, that didn't work because my wife charged stuff on our normal credit cards.   So, I don't think this benefit will be very valuable to us.

11) Delivering stuff to your room from theme parks.  We were at Animal Kingdom yesterday to check out the new Everest ride.  My kids went to Dinoland and won a bunch of stuff animals.  We decided to try the delivery service. It was nice that they are delivering, but I they are not delivering it to our room.  We have to pick it up at the gift shop in OKW.  And, the goods don't arrive until a day later.

12) Broadband internet.  This is a must for every resort.  You pay $10/day.  But, it's worth it if you don't over pay for the accommodations.

I would say that this trip has increased my willingness to pay for DVC points.  I tried to buy some last year, but lost them in ROFR.  I think I'll buy a couple hundred points.

That's it for now.  I'll post more if I have any other observations.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey I love OKW.

yes the furniture is not the latest - you need to go to SSR for that.

but it suites me very well.

at SSR, is it lovely, but I worried the whole time about dropping something....

OKW is much more casually and relaxing.

glad you appreciate my home resort!!!


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 20, 2006)

Boca,
have a beer for me at the Gurgling Suitcase.


----------



## spiceycat (Mar 20, 2006)

forgot - AKL and BC/YC (SALB) - are never in the pool hopping. So you can't go to SALB. You need to be in BCV to do this pool.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad you like it. OKW has a special charm all its own. I love the crushed seashells in the sidewalks. It's the oldest DVC, but it's got its own charm. I love all the pastel colors. It's calming. We'll be there next month. 

The only pools the members aren't allowed to hop to are the ones at Disney's Beach Club Villas and Animal Kingdom Lodge. Storm-a-Long Bay pool at the Beach Club usually checks your room I.D. and issues you a wrist bracelet before you're allowed to enter and swim. DVC also asks the members not to hop during high season - like Easter week, 4th of July, etc. Probably because the resorts are at capacity and they don't want too many people in the pools/pool decks.


----------



## Carl D (Mar 20, 2006)

Well Boca, I'm truly happy that you like OKW!
I sounds as though your experiencing "the Magic", .... perhaps?   
I know you are a meticulous number cruncher by heart, but one should never forget we have the other half of our brain; The half that enjoys things, shows emotion, etc...

Just out of curiosity, have you ever gone over to the Wilderness Lodge to see the villas? If not, it's honestly worth the trip. You can walk down and go as far as entering the villa atrium. 

Perhaps we will be giving you a "Welcome Home" as a new Member soon?

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## dianeschlicht (Mar 20, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed our "home"!  FYI about the furniture....The theme at OKW is 1900 Key West, and the mismatched furniture and shabby chick fits the theme nicely, as do the pastels.  If you have ever seen pictures of the real Key West, you would have to agree.

BTW, you were in one of the buildings with a GREAT view!


----------



## cdziuba (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey Jim, I'm on vacation right now, and saw your post.  Old Key West is wonderful, I'm glad you're experiencing the Magic and everything the resort offers.  I heard some buzz that they were going to renovate Olivia's and do some type of redesign of the Hospitality ara.  Do you see any construction ongoing?   Carol


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 20, 2006)

cdziuba said:
			
		

> Hey Jim, I'm on vacation right now, and saw your post.  Old Key West is wonderful, I'm glad you're experiencing the Magic and everything the resort offers.  I heard some buzz that they were going to renovate Olivia's and do some type of redesign of the Hospitality ara.  Do you see any construction ongoing?   Carol



Carol,

No signs of any construction at Olivia's.


----------



## dianeschlicht (Mar 30, 2006)

When we were at OKW the first half of March, they were resurfacing the street and bus stop at Hospitality House.  They did redo Olivias not too long ago, so I'm doubtful they will do it again so soon.


----------



## skpr77 (Apr 14, 2006)

When deciding which DVC resort to go to, i'm always torn between OKW and the rest. They all offer very unique atmosphere, Wilderness, Boardwalk, Beach Club, but all those are the exact same rooms with different furnishings, depending on the theme. Plus going to your vehicle in the lot, from some of them takes you 10 mins. At OKW, you are in your car 30 seconds after walking out your door, the rooms are huge, the balcony is huge.


----------



## Carl D (Apr 14, 2006)

skpr77 said:
			
		

> When deciding which DVC resort to go to, i'm always torn between OKW and the rest. They all offer very unique atmosphere, Wilderness, Boardwalk, Beach Club, but all those are the exact same rooms with different furnishings, depending on the theme. Plus going to your vehicle in the lot, from some of them takes you 10 mins. At OKW, you are in your car 30 seconds after walking out your door, the rooms are huge, the balcony is huge.


All good points. Personally I'm addicted to valet parking, so the 10 minute thing doesn't apply.


----------



## spiceycat (Apr 17, 2006)

not to mention that OKW is cheap point wise.....


----------



## dianeschlicht (Apr 19, 2006)

spiceycat said:
			
		

> not to mention that OKW is cheap point wise.....


And the units are the largest of WDW/DVC properties!


----------



## qwerty (Oct 18, 2019)

I would like to start a conversation regarding comparing Disney transportation to theme parks from OKW or Saratoga.


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 19, 2019)

Please go to an appropriate forum, like Florida or Disney resorts, and click on the upper right link to "Post New Thread". This thread is 13 years old.


----------

